# Hart Lock? Twist Lock?



## Liquid Force (Feb 26, 2007)

Is a hart lock and a twist lock the same thing? Just two different brands names kinda like posi-traction and trac-loc? Will a hart lock plug work with a twist lock recept and vise versa?


----------



## RobertWilber (Mar 5, 2006)

don't know hart lock, sounds like pet food or cardiac medicine ...
try a NEMA configuration chart
http://www.hubbell-canada.com/wiring/bryant/pdf/h/h3.pdf


----------



## Liquid Force (Feb 26, 2007)

Well I've since learned that Hart-Lock is Cooper Wirings brand name and Twist-Lock is Hubbels brand name and the two are compatible, no thanks to you or this site. I do however want to thank you Mr. Robert Wilber for getting my other thread closed. Who are you to look through a computer screen and say who is and who isn't in the trade. Get off your high horse. I think you're unfamiliarity with Hart-Lock proves you aren't in the trade.:furious: As old as you are I'd expect you to be quite familiar with cardiac medicine however


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm in the trade 17 years. I had no idea what a Hart-lock was either. But I sure know what a twist-lock is!

Liquid Force, I need to find an ampere cleaner, any idea where I can find one? I already checked the Klein Tools site but they didn't have any. Does Fluke make one do you know?

I also need to find a micro-farad installation kit.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Arrow, Hart & Hagemann rolled into Crouse Hinds (then later Cooper) way before most of us were born. There's no shame in not knowing the slang term "Hart Lock", as most electricians order locking connectors, cord caps, and receptacles by the NEMA number. Twist-lock is certainly the predominant generic slang term, even if it is one brand's trade name.


----------



## faber307 (Jan 7, 2007)

I've been in the trade for 20 years, But having trouble locating an economical bucket of ohms. Any leads would be appreciated.


Hart Lock? not around here.


----------



## Capt2 (Jul 29, 2006)

Liquid Force said:


> Well I've since learned that Hart-Lock is Cooper Wirings brand name and Twist-Lock is Hubbels brand name and the two are compatible, no thanks to you or this site. I do however want to thank you Mr. Robert Wilber for getting my other thread closed. Who are you to look through a computer screen and say who is and who isn't in the trade. Get off your high horse. I think you're unfamiliarity with Hart-Lock proves you aren't in the trade.:furious: As old as you are I'd expect you to be quite familiar with cardiac medicine however


You're out-of-line and unrelational. The bitter stuff you're presenting describes you more than anything else.


----------



## Liquid Force (Feb 26, 2007)

Capt2 said:


> You're out-of-line and unrelational. The bitter stuff you're presenting describes you more than anything else.


 Out-of-line is accusing a fellow electrician of not being in the trade and having admin lock their thread and ask them to go to a different site.


Magnettica said:


> I'm in the trade 17 years. I had no idea what a Hart-lock was either. But I sure know what a twist-lock is!
> 
> Liquid Force, I need to find an ampere cleaner, any idea where I can find one? I already checked the Klein Tools site but they didn't have any. Does Fluke make one do you know?
> 
> I also need to find a micro-farad installation kit.


You must be a dirty foreigner if you need an ampere cleaner, and ace hardware has micro-farad installation kits, usually right next to the wire stretchers.


Tab Faber said:


> I've been in the trade for 20 years, But having trouble locating an economical bucket of ohms. Any leads would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Hart Lock? not around here.


 Call it economy if you want but we all know you just want the bucket size for something to sit on so your frail old knees and back don't give out on you.


----------



## faber307 (Jan 7, 2007)

No offense liquid,
Sometimes errors are made viewing posts through text.
some things are hard to read.
But really, if you come here to learn, or offer advice that is useful to the group. Than welcome.

but the childish stuff should be left to other sites.

don't take this stuff so personal. This can be a great learning environment. If we don't muddy it up.

All due respect intended "at this point"

And some joking humor should be welcomed. Laughing is good for us all!


----------



## terrynistler (Dec 5, 2006)

I try and read the posts as time permits. I am a lowly Master electrician that still actually pulls wires and try to hook them up to a a a ahhh hmmmm what was I posting about? Hell who cares. I have learned more by others experience then I have ever experienced. I thought that was all this and the other boards were about. Yes we are a little ummm pc lol or not about some things. I just want to state that I have as a lic elec gained a ton of knowledge from this site and others and would llike to see less bickering and more knowledge transfer. This is what it is about!!!! The ones that share, share a great amount of knowledge and I can attest that I have learned a ton. It's in the spirit of sharing knowledge between professionals.

Thank you


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

In the end we are all construction workers........
and if you're not one you will probably be offended by construction workers blunt sense of humor.

If you're a bit 'fruity' by nature and want to complain about a pulled post(which none of us know what you're talking about), then you may not find this to be the friendliest place.

I'll also point out that this is a tight knit clan and it takes lots of digs and hundreds of posts to finally get some respect........Trust me, I know.

But like Terry(the poor 'master elec.' that still uses tools) said there is tons of useful info for everyone floating around. And believe it or not, it's the 'useful' info you have that gives you room to talk.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Sparky Joe said:


> And believe it or not, it's the 'useful' info you have that gives you room to talk.


Right :thumbsup: 

You're only allowed to post one grouchy post for every 10 helpful messages that you've posted. That's not in the official rules. That's just sorta how it works. Be nice.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

"Bucket of ohms"

LMAO


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> Right :thumbsup:
> 
> You're only allowed to post one grouchy post for every 10 helpful messages that you've posted. That's not in the official rules. That's just sorta how it works. Be nice.


And I push that rule to it's limits.......:whistling


----------



## Capt2 (Jul 29, 2006)

Now about that out-of-line stuff. 
Regardless of one's opinion........In addition to honest, hardworking, truthful etc. there ain't never an excuse to relate poorly. 
"Well that's just how it is sometimes in building trades."---doesn't cut it either.

Oh one last thing--no one has commented on Robert W.......Especially since he and many others have never heard of Hart Lock, (easily leading one to think DIY was posting) he did nothing inappropriate. Furthermore his sense of humor could hardly be considered crude. He hasn't the need to explain or apolgize and I am glad he didn't.


----------

